# Which sawzall blades ?



## David C (May 19, 2015)

Do you use the most or recommend ?

I bought the 12v hackzall from Bosch and been using it like crazy ever since, now looking to buy more blades for the trade.

EMT and rigid are the most common cuts, along with wood and struts. I was looking at the Lenox Gold 418G (4" 18tpi), Lenox Gold 656G (6" 6tpi demo) or simply the Milwaukee Hackzall 10pcs blade set. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0009MZJ3W

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0009MZJ7I

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001IZMIGA


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Diablo seems pretty good for the price. I like the Milwaukee Ax for cutting wood. The Milwaukee jigsaw blade is a pretty amazing little blade.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I prefer the Milwaukee Tourch. They are really a tough all around blade.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of buying sets of anything. I don't have a use for everything in the set but end up using the wrong thing just because it's "there". False economy.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

If I'm sawzalling something it's because it's not convenient to use a better tool for the job. If I finish sawing something with one and the blade is NOT bent in 3 places or missing half the teeth, then I figure I probably could have used a different tool more easily.

Sawzall blades are expendable to me.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a M18, use milwaukee blades, but...

Used this guy yesterday and today.  Purchased 1970, Greenlee baby. :thumbup:










*Edit:* I better explain myself... cutting 3/8 fixture stem.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

To me it don't matter what your cutting with a sawzall it's going to cost ya. All the blades suck.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

I keep three basic types of blades for 98% of my cutting:

6-inch metal blades, high TPI for any conduit or PVC

6-inch fleam ground wood/plastic blades like these for all general wood cutting, including cabinet panels and drywall/plaster:
http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/extra-sharp-fleam-ground-recip-saw-blades.aspx

4-inch scroll blades, 14 TPI or more like these for cutting in cabinets and wood paneling:

http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Accessories/Pages/BoschAccessoryDetail.aspx?pid=RSM418

Aside from those I have a few 9-inch pruning blades I keep for bigger wood cuts. 

Almost all brands are getting their blades from third party manufacturers, so brand really doesn't matter unless you're getting bargain store stuff.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Lenox-Tools-10833800RDG-Diamond-Reciprocating/dp/B004Q07ST6

I used that to cut through a 2" thick motor shaft. It did the job quickly and nicely. My sawzall is a 15A one if that matters. It only took the one blade to do it which was very surprising.

For all PVC I cut I use a hacksaw. For EMT up to 2" I use a hacksaw and for rigid I use a grinder with a cutting disc on it.

I rarely have to cut wood, if I do I typically use a one man crosscut saw or a chainsaw.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I prefer wost sawzall blades.


----------

